# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Кто вообще собирается решать свои проблемы?

## Человек

Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон, и пойти работать почтальоном. Можно найти кучу дел, купить фотоаппарат ходить фотографировать архитеуктуру, купите иголку нитку вышивайте. Почему надо обязательно сидет и писать в интернете. Не от отсутствия ли занятий возникают плохие мысли. Вот у занятого человека разве найдется время на то, чтобы подумать о том, как плохо.
Неужели так круто взять какой нибудь котельчик или пиво и разгуливать по улицам.

----------


## Alex22

> Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон,


 ....и на эти деньги купить пистолет. Когда читал, думал высказывание так закончится. Да и название темы к этому распологает.))

----------


## Человек

капец плохо - пойду убъюсь.
Ботинки промочил - бегом за веревкой.

----------


## Alex22

> капец плохо - пойду убъюсь.
> Ботинки промочил - бегом за веревкой.


 


> Вот у занятого человека разве найдется время на то, чтобы подумать о том, как плохо


 Погоди ты, лучше интет отключи и комп продай, чтоб этого "безобразия" не читать.)

----------


## Человек

все с вами понятно. До пенсиии будите сидеть на форуме.

----------


## Alex22

Ты сам то какими судьбами тут?

----------


## Сахасрара

Я пробовала и работать, и учиться, и развлекаться, отвлекаться, искать себя, медитировать, читать разную литературу, в "секты" всякие ходила...если и помогает, то ненадолго. Максимум на день-два.

----------


## Человек

Я тоже не хочу жить, но больше все таки хочу. Поэтому тренирую свое терпение. И пытаюсь что то делать. А на суицид форумах обсуждают не как бороться с депрессией а обсуждают способы или просто болтают. И Даже те кто поддерживают, в жизни так не думают очень часто. Еще очень часто слышны банальные ответы на подобиии " держить  все наладится". Каждый случай надо рассматривать отдельно. А не по интернету на основе нескольких предложений.
Я вот и хочу спросить здесь хоть ктото что нибудь делает,  чем нибудь занимется. Хотябы в магазин за хлебом кто нибудь ходит или суицид обсуждаем.

----------


## Alex22

> Я тоже не хочу жить, но больше все таки хочу. Поэтому тренирую свое терпение. И пытаюсь что то делать. А на суицид форумах обсуждают не как бороться с депрессией а обсуждают способы или просто болтают. И Даже те кто поддерживают, в жизни так не думают очень часто. Еще очень часто слышны банальные ответы на подобиии " держить  все наладится". Каждый случай надо рассматривать отдельно. А не по интернету на основе нескольких предложений.
> Я вот и хочу спросить здесь хоть ктото что нибудь делает,  чем нибудь занимется. Хотябы в магазин за хлебом кто нибудь ходит или суицид обсуждаем.


 А ты точно читал этот форум? Тут так же большенство в жизни пытается что-то делать. Способы тут вообще практически не обсуждаются...
Тут люди истории целые о себе пишут - скорее несколько страниц, чем предложений...

----------


## Человек

вот именно что "пишут истории", которые зашедшим на форум по барабану.
Глупо надеятся, что тебе посочувствует какой нибудь пользователь, имеющий подобную пролему. Когда у человека болит нога, он же не идет на форум людей страдающими болезнями ног, ему явно к врачу надо.

Смотрим раздел "Моя проблема"
Описание истории и ....далее текстовые сообщения.

----------


## Alex22

> вот именно что "пишут истории", которые зашедшим на форум по барабану.
> Глупо надеятся, что тебе посочувствует какой нибудь пользователь, имеющий подобную пролему. Когда у человека болит нога, он же не идет на форум людей страдающими болезнями ног, ему явно к врачу надо.
> 
> Смотрим раздел "Моя проблема"
> Описание истории и ....далее текстовые сообщения.


 Хм... вам врач помог?

----------


## Alex22

> вот именно что "пишут истории", которые зашедшим на форум по барабану.
> Глупо надеятся, что тебе посочувствует какой нибудь пользователь, имеющий подобную пролему.


 У меня другое сложилось впечатление... видимо я глупец(

----------


## Человек

Свои проблемы я пока решаю сам. Все ободряющие советы от депрессивных людей никогда не помогут. От специалистов тоже никокого толку. Они советую лишь, то что по их мнению поможет.
Еще такой глухой номер это эзотерическая литература наподобии Вадима Зеланда, Нила Доналда Уолша, Ошо, идр. Забудьте о психологической литературе, ее можно выкинуть на помойку.
Помогайте себе сами, если это физическая болезнь, то это только к врачу, если это внутри мозгов, то помогайте сами себе.

----------


## Сахасрара

Человек, увы, вы правы...здесь никто никому не помогают, т.к. все находятся примерно в одинаковом состоянии...и те, у кого тяжелейшая апатия, находят в себе силы разве что ныть и жаловаться на подобных форумах, здесь их хотя бы поймут. А вот помочь... Я например уже не знаю, как я могу себе помочь. Что бы я ни делала, возвращается апатия и депрессия. И так всегда, всю жизнь..У меня не было белых и чёрных полос, одна серая в разных оттенках.

----------


## Alex22

> Свои проблемы я пока решаю сам. Все ободряющие советы от депрессивных людей никогда не помогут. От специалистов тоже никокого толку. Они советую лишь, то что по их мнению поможет.
> Еще такой глухой номер это эзотерическая литература наподобии Вадима Зеланда, Нила Доналда Уолша, Ошо, идр. Забудьте о психологической литературе, ее можно выкинуть на помойку.
> Помогайте себе сами, если это физическая болезнь, то это только к врачу, если это внутри мозгов, то помогайте сами себе.


 Это хорошо, когда человек может сам все свои проблемы решить - можно только позавидовать...
Но не все физические болезни излечимы... И не каждый может сам себе "прочистить" мозги...

----------


## Человек

И что? Физическая болезнь и что?
У меня болит колено, хотя мне завтра на работу ( а ходить и ездить много надо). Я мажу гелем колено.
У меня плохое зрение и что? Я же ношу очки.
Ну состарюсь я будут какието болезни, и что?
Вы наверное не видели людей без ног, без рук. Вы наверное не видели людей которые сами с собой разговаривают. 
Да хотябы просто в морге вы были? Вы знаете как пахнет труп?

----------


## Alex22

> И что? Физическая болезнь и что?
> У меня болит колено, хотя мне завтра на работу ( а ходить и ездить много надо). Я мажу гелем колено.
> У меня плохое зрение и что? Я же ношу очки.
> Ну состарюсь я будут какието болезни, и что?
> Вы наверное не видели людей без ног, без рук. Вы наверное не видели людей которые сами с собой разговаривают. 
> Да хотябы просто в морге вы были? Вы знаете как пахнет труп?


 Я немного вас не понимаю, если вы с такой легкостью решаете свои проблемы, то почиму не хотите жить, точнее почиму есть такие мысли?

----------


## Человек

Потому что я не могу решить одну пролему. Я хочу жить один, где нибудь за городом, где тихо. В квартире слышны все звуки, меня это очень раздражает. И в квартире я не могу побыть один, много народу. Это пока неосуществимо.

----------


## Сахасрара

> Потому что я не могу решить одну пролему. Я хочу жить один, где нибудь за городом, где тихо. В квартире слышны все звуки, меня это очень раздражает. И в квартире я не могу побыть один, много народу. Это пока неосуществимо.


 если причина действительно только в этом, то она настолько жалкая, что и говорить не о чем. На самом деле она просто не может быть причиной к мысли о суициде.

----------


## Alex22

Есть люди, которые наоборот живут загородом и готовы повеситься от одиночества....
У каждого своя проблема, для кого то она важна, для кого то смешна... сами же об этом писали, насколько я понял... 
Просто всегда хочется выговориться, и не всегда в реальной жизни тебя поймут. Так и тут - если люди пишут на форуме - это не значит, что они сами ничего не стараются изменить...

P.S.
Вообще, даже тут у вас чувствуется, агрессия и раздрожение. Может в этом основная проблема, а не в переезде загород... Как же потом, когда будут дети, которые постоянно кричат...

----------


## Foetus

> Потому что я не могу решить одну пролему. Я хочу жить один, где нибудь за городом, где тихо. В квартире слышны все звуки, меня это очень раздражает. И в квартире я не могу побыть один, много народу. Это пока неосуществимо.


 Ну эта проблема легко решается. Снимается квартира (или частный дом) за городом, где тихо. Если ездить далеко - покупается автомобиль. Сам так некоторое время жил, пока не захотелось обратно в город  :Smile: 

А вот что делать людям, у которых проблема в голове? Я не имею в виду патологии, проблемы - на уровне комплексов, фобий, неврозов, депрессий. Что им делать, какие решения проблем искать? Психотерапия, флуоксетин, отвлекающие факторы (хобби, тренажерка, с головой в работу).. алкоголь? только все это не помогает, а становится хуже, ремиссии  сменяются рецидивами, и временами кажется, что помочь ничего не может. Расскажите как помочь самому себе.

Ну а форум.. по-крайней мере, на ту пару минут, пока я печатал это сообщение, я не думал о проблемах  :Smile:

----------


## Selbstmord

А ну все нафиг...пусть все идет своим чередом.

----------


## Каин

> Кто вообще собирается решать свои проблемы?


 Все кто верят, что способны их решить, и никто, кто в это не верит.

----------


## Человек

> если причина действительно только в этом, то она настолько жалкая, что и говорить не о чем. На самом деле она просто не может быть причиной к мысли о суициде.


 Вот я о чем и говорил, что пиши не пиши истоиии, а зашедшим на форум по барабану. Как люди с огромными проблемами могут понять более мелкую проблему, если они полностью заняты своей.




> Ну эта проблема легко решается. Снимается квартира (или частный дом) за городом, где тихо. Если ездить далеко - покупается автомобиль.


 А как без меня будут жить родственники? Домработницу нанимать?Покупается автомобиль...ну да у нас автомобиль нынче по цене мороженого.

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон, и пойти работать почтальоном.


 Лично мне почти ничего не хочется делать.




> Свои проблемы я пока решаю сам. Все ободряющие советы от депрессивных людей никогда не помогут. От специалистов тоже никокого толку. Они советую лишь, то что по их мнению поможет.
> Еще такой глухой номер это эзотерическая литература наподобии Вадима Зеланда, Нила Доналда Уолша, Ошо, идр. Забудьте о психологической литературе, ее можно выкинуть на помойку.
> Помогайте себе сами, если это физическая болезнь, то это только к врачу, если это внутри мозгов, то помогайте сами себе.


 Вот на счет психолог. макулатуры согласен - ерунда это всё. 




> Потому что я не могу решить одну пролему. Я хочу жить один, где нибудь за городом, где тихо. *В квартире слышны все звуки, меня это очень раздражает.* И в квартире я не могу побыть один, много народу. Это пока неосуществимо.


 Вам не кажется, что это как раз к врачу? Что-то похоже на какой-то хрестоматийный пример из учебника по психиатрии?

----------


## Человек

> Вам не кажется, что это как раз к врачу? Что-то похоже на какой-то хрестоматийный пример из учебника по психиатрии?


 А почему мне должно чтото казаться? Это вам кажется.

----------


## Каин

> Потому что я не могу решить одну пролему. Я хочу жить один, где нибудь за городом, где тихо. В квартире слышны все звуки, меня это очень раздражает. И в квартире я не могу побыть один, много народу. Это пока неосуществимо.


 Я здесь писал,что хочу жить в лесу в самой гуще только потому,что бы не слышать посторонние звуки. Я могу понять человека, которого звук телевизора сверху сводит с ума.

----------


## Игорёк

Видимо автор решил себя пропиарить, похвалить, потешить свое самолюбие, посмеяться над убогими.. ну впринципи неплохо, мне нравится ) 

И откуда мнение что все только тут и сидят ? Многие решают свои проблемы, по мере сил, несмотря на депру и тяжесть положения в целом. А форум это только порой жалкий заменитель той "жилетки", которая нужна каждому человеку, но в силу каких-то обстоятельств он (человек) остался одинок. И тогда единственным местом для деликатного общения становится инет. Это лучше чем вообще ничего..

Если твоя проблема только в перезде, то тебе надо на другой форум, например на форум дачников, мастеров-строителей, любителей природы и т.д. Или на какой-нить сайт твоего города в раздел "недвижимость".. Ибо это вообще не проблема, и не причина для су, как тут уже было замечано.

----------


## Герда

> Да хотябы просто в морге вы были? Вы знаете как пахнет труп?


 Извини, на этом моменте что-то переклинило.
Зачем ты ходил в морг нюхать трупы?
Тишины искал, не болтливых собеседников? Или зачем? (На всякую трупофелию я не намекаю).

----------


## Сахасрара

> Вот я о чем и говорил, что пиши не пиши истоиии, а зашедшим на форум по барабану. Как люди с огромными проблемами могут понять более мелкую проблему, если они полностью заняты своей.


 Я не о том. Я о том, что все внешние проблемы, приводящие к мысли о суициде-только бесплатное приложение к каким-то более серьёзным внутренним проблемам. И если меня кто-то раздражает - виноват не он, а я.

----------


## Каин

> Я не о том. Я о том, что все внешние проблемы, приводящие к мысли о суициде-только бесплатное приложение к каким-то более серьёзным внутренним проблемам. И если меня кто-то раздражает - виноват не он, а я.


 Так,так,так. Если соседи сверху будут прыгать, как слоны, круглые сутки круглые года, то вы посчитаете себя виноватой, в том, что они вас этим раздражают?

----------


## Игорёк

вина 50/50, как и во всех проблемах связаных с отношениями.
 1 - провокация. 2 - не смог предугадать, избежать, уладить, присечь, вовремя уйти, сдержаться..

----------


## Alex22

> Так,так,так. Если соседи сверху будут прыгать, как слоны, круглые сутки круглые года, то вы посчитаете себя виноватой, в том, что они вас этим раздражают?


 Это крайность...(единичный случай). Чаще всего проблема в нервах... Да и лишний повод научиться себя контролировать...
Вообще до 22.00 можно шуметь, не помню со скольки... Ночью можно и милицию вызвать если совсем плохо... Только не говорите, что не приезжает... На практике многими испробовано.))

----------


## Сахасрара

> Так,так,так. Если соседи сверху будут прыгать, как слоны, круглые сутки круглые года, то вы посчитаете себя виноватой, в том, что они вас этим раздражают?


 Вы опять нифига не поняли) если в данном случае человек не решает проблему, а мечает из-за ЭТОГО повеситься, то конечно причина в НЁМ)
 Разумеется есть более-менее объективные причины для суицида - ужасные болезни, боли, которые невозможно терпеть; какие-то чудовищные обстоятельства в жизни - война, эпидемия, голодомор... а соседи, прыгающие как слоны... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Есть фильм кстати, затрагивающий проблемы эвтаназии, если кому интересно. "Море внутри" называется. Там про очень обаятельного человека, прикованного к постели и добивающегося разрешения на эвтаназию.

----------


## Сахасрара

и вообще, разные люди при одинаковых обстоятельствах могут действовать абсолютно по-разному. То есть не в обстоятельствах дело, а именно в том, чтов се мы разные внутри.

----------


## Каин

> Это крайность...(единичный случай). Чаще всего проблема в нервах... Да и лишний повод научиться себя контролировать...
> Вообще до 22.00 можно шуметь, не помню со скольки... Ночью можно и милицию вызвать если совсем плохо... Только не говорите, что не приезжает... На практике многими испробовано.))


 Крайность это, то что с краю,а не за краями. Если я хочу совершить су и спрашиваю,как мне это сделать.То крайностью будет ответ "отруби себе голову".Этот ответ не лишает меня осуществления моей цели. Только не говорите,что крайностью будет, понемножечку от себя отрезать части тела,ведь я же не говорил,что соседи сверху просверлят у себя посреди зала дыру и поставят туда унитаз,в который каждый раз будут туда ходить по нужде. Хотя, первое(части тела),все равно приводят меня к цели, а второе(унитаз) все равно показывает, что не всегда если ты раздражаешься,стоит винить в этом себя.
Вы говорите так,а я говорю, что не так, и не важно какой от края я показываю пример,это во первых. А во вторых, если пример будет иметь место середины,то вы точно не поменяете своего мнения(не поймете). Что бы человека в чем либо переубедить(доказать), необходимо говорить "идеями",а не "мелочами". А если вы думаете,что идей (объективных) не существует, тогда наш спор просто словесная перепалка. И самое большее,что она может показать это кто из спорящих более красноречивей. По мне, так лучше оказаться косноязычным, но считающим,что в споре цель истина, чем краснобаем, которому важна только его победа в этом споре.

П.С. Все сказанное касалось спора в прямом его смысле, а не в смысле просто поговорить,что, конечно же во многих случаях имеет место, но это уже совсем другая история.

----------


## Каин

> Вы опять нифига не поняли) если в данном случае человек не решает проблему, а мечает из-за ЭТОГО повеситься, то конечно причина в НЁМ)
>  Разумеется есть более-менее объективные причины для суицида - ужасные болезни, боли, которые невозможно терпеть; какие-то чудовищные обстоятельства в жизни - война, эпидемия, голодомор... а соседи, прыгающие как слоны...
> Есть фильм кстати, затрагивающий проблемы эвтаназии, если кому интересно. "Море внутри" называется. Там про очень обаятельного человека, прикованного к постели и добивающегося разрешения на эвтаназию.


 Все я понял - причина НЕ ВСЕГДА в нем. И вы сами же это и показали началом своего второго абзаца. За что я вас и хвалю, так как вы здесь оперировали  понятием "объективность".

----------


## Каин

> и вообще, разные люди при одинаковых обстоятельствах могут действовать абсолютно по-разному. То есть не в обстоятельствах дело, а именно в том, чтов се мы разные внутри.


 Трус бежит, храбрец превозмогает. Предпочтительней быть вторым. Но ты никогда им не станешь,если будешь считать, что ты сделал правильно (не виноват), что убежал.

----------


## Alex22

> Крайность это, то что с краю,а не за краями. Если я хочу совершить су и спрашиваю,как мне это сделать.То крайностью будет ответ "отруби себе голову".Этот ответ не лишает меня осуществления моей цели. Только не говорите,что крайностью будет, понемножечку от себя отрезать части тела,ведь я же не говорил,что соседи сверху просверлят у себя посреди зала дыру и поставят туда унитаз,в который каждый раз будут туда ходить по нужде. Хотя, первое(части тела),все равно приводят меня к цели, а второе(унитаз) все равно показывает, что не всегда если ты раздражаешься,стоит винить в этом себя.
> Вы говорите так,а я говорю, что не так, и не важно какой от края я показываю пример,это во первых. А во вторых, если пример будет иметь место середины,то вы точно не поменяете своего мнения(не поймете). Что бы человека в чем либо переубедить(доказать), необходимо говорить "идеями",а не "мелочами". А если вы думаете,что идей (объективных) не существует, тогда наш спор просто словесная перепалка. И самое большее,что она может показать это кто из спорящих более красноречивей. По мне, так лучше оказаться косноязычным, но считающим,что в споре цель истина, чем краснобаем, которому важна только его победа в этом споре.
> 
> П.С. Все сказанное касалось спора в прямом его смысле, а не в смысле просто поговорить,что, конечно же во многих случаях имеет место, но это уже совсем другая история.


 Просто я не вижу смысла в примере, который не относится к жизненной ситуации... 
Это как, когда у человека вывихнута нога - он пытается ее вылечить. А вы приводите для него в пример, что, вообще из-за, болезни нога подлежит ампутации. Это и есть крайность. Если она помогла в донесении вашей идеи, то замечательно. По поводу проблемы, тут обсуждаемой, впринципе согласен с "Сахасрара". Не вижу смысла одно и то же разными словами писать. Единственно еще раз повторюсь, что чаще всего проблема в самом человеке, а шум очередная "капля в море" к его проблеме.

P.S.
По поводу словесной перепалки. А зачем вы ее заводите..))

----------


## Человек

> извини, на этом моменте что-то переклинило.
> Зачем ты ходил в морг нюхать трупы?
> Тишины искал, не болтливых собеседников? Или зачем? (На всякую трупофелию я не намекаю).


 Вы выдернули предложение из всего сообщения и задаете вопрос. Речь шла о физических болезнях. Я писал о том, что не так боюсь физических болезней.


> Вы опять нифига не поняли) если в данном случае человек не решает проблему, а мечает из-за ЭТОГО повеситься, то конечно причина в НЁМ)


 Смайлики вообще тут к месту. Прям так весело.
Ну ладно разбираем предложение по частям....
"если в данном случае человек не решает проблему"  - это вы эспертизу провели и следственный эксперимент. Покажите мне видеозаписи, где я не решаю эту проблему. Доказательств нет.
Идем дальше...
"а мечает из-за ЭТОГО повеситься" Вы экстрасен, чтобы значть о чем я мечтаю.
Я не говорил что мечтаю, просто посещаю мысли  иногда.
Ну на последок....
"то конечно причина в НЁМ" Чтобы чтото утверждать нужно хотябы знать меня.
Я не знал что в интернете есть такая функция. "КОНЕЧНО причина в НЕМ"

----------


## Каин

> Просто я не вижу смысла в примере, который не относится к жизненной ситуации...


 Соседи сверху, которые прыгают,как слоны это самая настоящая жизненная ситуация. Или вы из леса вышли?




> Это как, когда у человека вывихнута нога - он пытается ее вылечить. А вы приводите для него в пример, что, вообще из-за, болезни нога подлежит ампутации.
>  Это и есть крайность.


  Не вижу в этом никакого примера. Две противоположные ситуации.



> По поводу проблемы, тут обсуждаемой, впринципе согласен с "Сахасрара". Не вижу смысла одно и то же разными словами писать.


 А я очень даже вижу в этом смысл. Предмет лучше виден,когда освещен с разных сторон,чем только с одной.



> Единственно еще раз повторюсь, что чаще всего проблема в самом человеке, а шум очередная "капля в море" к его проблеме.


 Что то напоминает мне Олд Онера с его естественным отбором.
Проблема,может быть как в человеке, так и вне его. Если же проблема только в человеке, то виновных не существует. Мы все страдаем, болеем,погибаем и умираем только потому что сами в этом виноваты. Это я называю малодушием. 




> P.S.
> По поводу словесной перепалки. А зачем вы ее заводите..))


 Странный вы однако человек, пишете мне, что я говорю "не то", и удивляетесь тому, что я просто пытаюсь объяснить, что "то". В следующий раз поясните, что моего ответа не требуется. И поверьте, я здесь не стану сам с собой спорить. Если вы видите, что я затеваю словесную перепалку, вам будет достаточно просто промолчать, и я сразу же умолкну. Я разговариваю с теми, кто разговаривает со мной.

----------


## Alex22

> Ну ладно разбираем предложение по частям....
> "если в данном случае человек не решает проблему"  - это вы эспертизу провели и следственный эксперимент. Покажите мне видеозаписи, где я не решаю эту проблему. Доказательств нет.
> Идем дальше...
> "а мечает из-за ЭТОГО повеситься" Вы экстрасен, чтобы значть о чем я мечтаю.
> Я не говорил что мечтаю, просто посещаю мысли  иногда.
> Ну на последок....
> "то конечно причина в НЁМ" Чтобы чтото утверждать нужно хотябы знать меня.
> Я не знал что в интернете есть такая функция. "КОНЕЧНО причина в НЕМ"


 Это относительно проблемы в общем смысле, не конкретно вас...

А что вы думаете по поводу, повышенной у вас эмоциональности, нервозности?
Это просто моё впечатление о вас со стороны.

P.S.
Извиняюсь, что вклинился в разговор.

----------


## Alex22

> Соседи сверху, которые прыгают,как слоны это самая настоящая жизненная ситуация. Или вы из леса вышли?


 "Круглые сутки, круглые года"? - это из мира фантастики, хотя я и написал, что это единичный случай.




> Не вижу в этом никакого примера. Две противоположные ситуации.


 Про это я и говорю, для меня ваши примеры к разным ситуациям относятся...




> Что то напоминает мне Олд Онера с его естественным отбором.
> Проблема,может быть как в человеке, так и вне его. Если же проблема только в человеке, то виновных не существует. Мы все страдаем, болеем,погибаем и умираем только потому что сами в этом виноваты. Это я называю малодушием.


 Все в мире взаимосвязано. То, что я писал - относится к данному случаю.
Относительно вообще мировозрения, то тут сначала надо определиться о какой проблеме идет речь.




> Странный вы однако человек, пишете мне, что я говорю "не то", и удивляетесь тому, что я просто пытаюсь объяснить, что "то". В следующий раз поясните, что моего ответа не требуется. И поверьте, я здесь не стану сам с собой спорить. Если вы видите, что я затеваю словесную перепалку, вам будет достаточно просто промолчать, и я сразу же умолкну. Я разговариваю с теми, кто разговаривает со мной.


 Эм... а где я писал, что вы "говорите не то"?)
Единственно, поставил под сомнение ваш пример, но как уже писал - если он помог в донесении вашей идеи, то замечательно.

----------


## Человек

> А что вы думаете по поводу, повышенной у вас эмоциональности, нервозности?
> Это просто моё впечатление о вас со стороны.


 Да мне уже давно все равно кто и что об мне думают. Меня вообще больше интересуют другие вещи, чем заниматься по жизни, кем работать и т.д
Какая мне разница что обо мне думают. Я все равно буду делать так как мне надо.

----------


## Alex22

> Да мне уже давно все равно кто и что об мне думают. Меня вообще больше интересуют другие вещи, чем заниматься по жизни, кем работать и т.д
> Какая мне разница что обо мне думают. Я все равно буду делать так как мне надо.


 Вопросов больше нет.)

----------


## Человек

> "Круглые сутки, круглые года"? - это из мира фантастики, хотя я и написал, что это единичный случай.


 Да, я серьезно (для тех кто думает что я прикалываюсь) Звуки ужасно мешают. Хоть у нас и стоят металлоплатиковые окна, все равно слышны машины. А утром когда ем на кухне слышна музыка снизу. Слышно как человек включает воду. Открывает закрывает кран с водой. Хлопает входной дверью, слышно как приезжает лифт. И от этого никуда не деться. Даже звук от нашего холодильника мешает мне уснуть.
Вообще даже не расслабится.

----------


## Alex22

> Да, я серьезно (для тех кто думает что я прикалываюсь) Звуки ужасно мешают. Хоть у нас и стоят металлоплатиковые окна, все равно слышны машины. А утром когда ем на кухне слышна музыка снизу. Слышно как человек уключает воду. Открывает закрывает кран с водой. Хлопает входной ждверью, слышно как приезжает лифт. И от этого никуда не деться. Даже звук от нашего холодильника мешает мне уснуть.
> Вообще даже не расслабится.


 Моя цитата немного о другом...

А то что вы описывает - так живет больше половины городского населения и считает это нормой... Поэтому я и писал, что возможно проблема больше в нервах...

----------


## Каин

[QUOTE]


> "Круглые сутки, круглые года"? - это из мира фантастики, хотя я и написал, что это единичный случай.


 В основном если человек идиот или хам,то это навсегда. Это я про соседей.






> Про это я и говорю, для меня ваши примеры к разным ситуациям относятся...


 Вполне такое допускаю.





> Все в мире взаимосвязано. То, что я писал - относится к данному случаю.
> Относительно вообще мировозрения, то тут сначала надо определиться о какой проблеме идет речь.


 Не люблю цепляться за слова. Для меня уже этого вполне достаточно,что бы по этому поводу уже не спорить. Добавлю только, что и именно в том случае вы не имели понятия, что конкретно способствовало возникновению проблемы. 






> Эм... а в чем я говорил, что вы "говорите не то"?)
> Единственно, поставил под сомнение ваш пример, но как уже писал - если он помог в донесении вашей идеи, то замечательно.


 Ну во первых, именно это я и имел ввиду. А во вторых, я прежде всего отвечал на выдвинутое тобой обвинение в "словесной перепалке"

----------


## Сахасрара

[QUOTE=Alex22;86355]Это относительно проблемы в общем смысле, не конкретно вас...

подтверждаю

----------


## littleF

> Я тоже не хочу жить, но больше все таки хочу. Поэтому тренирую свое терпение. И пытаюсь что то делать. А на суицид форумах обсуждают не как бороться с депрессией а обсуждают способы или просто болтают. И Даже те кто поддерживают, в жизни так не думают очень часто. Еще очень часто слышны банальные ответы на подобиии " держить  все наладится". Каждый случай надо рассматривать отдельно. А не по интернету на основе нескольких предложений.
> Я вот и хочу спросить здесь хоть ктото что нибудь делает,  чем нибудь занимется. Хотябы в магазин за хлебом кто нибудь ходит или суицид обсуждаем.


 Я хожу в магазин за хлебом. Но это не помогает отвлечься!

----------


## moriablanda

Вообще-то 'держись, все наладится'суициденту говорить нельзя.

----------


## moriablanda

Кстати, мир для тебя наполнен тем, чем ты его наполняешь. Хочешь, чтобы он был наполнен дерьмом-пожалуйста, только потом не удивляйся, почемут ты сидишь в дерьме.

----------


## Каин

> Кстати, мир для тебя наполнен тем, чем ты его наполняешь. Хочешь, чтобы он был наполнен дерьмом-пожалуйста, только потом не удивляйся, почемут ты сидишь в дерьме.


 Ох, Мариябланда. Чем же вы свой мир наполняете? Шампанским? Вы, наверное, живете как в раю. Если всем проповедуете, что мир прекрасен, достаточно только его таким представить.

----------


## moriablanda

> Ох, Мариябланда. Чем же вы свой мир наполняете? Шампанским? Вы, наверное, живете как в раю. Если всем проповедуете, что мир прекрасен, достаточно только его таким представить.


 я его наполняю своими делами. В зависимости от того, какими делами я его наполнила, я имею и радости и трагедии, а называть мою жизнь раем ты не имеешь права, потому что ты ничего обо мне не знаешь, да и говорить тебе бесполезно. Кстати, попробуй мое имя перевести.

----------


## Каин

> я его наполняю своими делами. В зависимости от того, какими делами я его наполнила, я имею и радости и трагедии, а называть мою жизнь раем ты не имеешь права, потому что ты ничего обо мне не знаешь, да и говорить тебе бесполезно. Кстати, попробуй мое имя перевести.


 Странно, всем говоришь, что бы они представили мир в красках (типа, рисуй!), а сама говоришь, про какие- то дела. И это был сарказм, когда я сказал про "рай". Словом "рай" я разумею жизнь, которая тебя удовлетворяет, нравится, ты ей наслаждаешься. Она у вас такая? Ведь если она у вас не такая, то, значит вы здесь занимаетесь очковтирательством. Проповедуете то, чем не обладаете.

Извините за коверканье вашего "ника". Я неумышленно. Иностранные слова мне даются с трудом.

----------


## Хренов

> Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон, и пойти работать почтальоном. Можно найти кучу дел, купить фотоаппарат ходить фотографировать архитеуктуру, купите иголку нитку вышивайте. Почему надо обязательно сидет и писать в интернете. Не от отсутствия ли занятий возникают плохие мысли. Вот у занятого человека разве найдется время на то, чтобы подумать о том, как плохо.
> Неужели так круто взять какой нибудь котельчик или пиво и разгуливать по улицам.


 А почему бы и не пообщаться иногда и на форуме  :Smile:  Когда ничего не хочется творить.

----------


## Неудачник высшего уровня

А зачем их решать?

----------


## dukha

Я не собираюсь. Хочу убежать от всех, кого знаю. Но никогда на это не отважусь.

----------


## асоциал-неудачник

Нет, не собираюсь, потому что это бесполезно.

----------


## railton

> Я вот и хочу спросить здесь хоть ктото что нибудь делает,  чем нибудь занимется. Хотябы в магазин за хлебом кто нибудь ходит или суицид обсуждаем.


 Не знаю, как другие, но я и на занятия хожу, и выпивать успеваю, и гуляю чаще, чем дома сижу. Но это не мешает думать о суициде )

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

а я думаю все кто сюда пришел, все собираются ..

----------


## w.s.

> а я думаю все кто сюда пришел, все собираются ..


 Да нет,не все,есть те кто просто форумом ошибся или кто просто пытается помочь-психологи например)

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон, и пойти работать почтальоном. Можно найти кучу дел, купить фотоаппарат ходить фотографировать архитеуктуру, купите иголку нитку вышивайте. Почему надо обязательно сидет и писать в интернете. Не от отсутствия ли занятий возникают плохие мысли. Вот у занятого человека разве найдется время на то, чтобы подумать о том, как плохо.
> Неужели так круто взять какой нибудь котельчик или пиво и разгуливать по улицам.


 Привет от занятого человека, который решает свои проблемы. 
Не от проблем возникают су-мысли и не от безделья. Глубжее их источник.

----------


## X-Men

Мне хочеться все же попытаться как то утроиться в жизни.найти нормальную работу,стать независимым от матери.короче встать на ноги.а к такому депрессивнону настроению я уже стал привыкать и я просто забыл что такое быть счастливым.бывают приступы полной тоски,но я стараюсь с ними бороться,только с каждым разом становиться все тяжелее,даже фильмы перестали помогать..у меня одна надежда что душевное состояния наладиться как только я встану на ноги.хотя и довольно успешные люди накладывают на себя руки...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*X-Men*, тогда пытайся наладить жизнь и для этого не пей ни капли, сам же сказал что по одной бутылки у тебя не получается, а ты на нашем форуме в теме о встречах зачем то предложил купить всем по пиву...(

----------


## Lilianna

Времени у меня нет свои проблемы сейчас.Много проблем было и сейчас,как появляется свободное время я пытаюсь решить свои проблемы,и у меня уже кое-что получается.Проблем сейчас вообще особых нет,с обществом я не контактирую напрямую,так что осталось совсем немного.

----------


## аутоагрессия

В каждого своя жизнь помимо форума,а в нём можно и на телефоне сидеть по мимо компа и в то же время за хлебом ходить

----------


## Destiny

> Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон, и пойти работать почтальоном. Можно найти кучу дел, купить фотоаппарат ходить фотографировать архитеуктуру, купите иголку нитку вышивайте. Почему надо обязательно сидет и писать в интернете. Не от отсутствия ли занятий возникают плохие мысли. Вот у занятого человека разве найдется время на то, чтобы подумать о том, как плохо.
> Неужели так круто взять какой нибудь котельчик или пиво и разгуливать по улицам.


 Сразу видно, писал Человек, занятый совершенствованием мира в силу богатого жизненного опыта...
Правда есть другой вариант, писал Человек, что бы в нете выплеснуть агрессию...

----------


## Destiny

> Потому что я не могу решить одну пролему. Я хочу жить один, где нибудь за городом, где тихо. В квартире слышны все звуки, меня это очень раздражает. И в квартире я не могу побыть один, много народу. Это пока неосуществимо.


 Да, кстати, имеет смысл проверить щитовидку, это к эндокринологу... пропищут, что-нибудь типа Л-тироксина и возможно проблема исчезнет сама собой...
Серьезно, по-признакам очень похоже....

----------


## Destiny

> Щитовидка тут при чем?


 Дело в том, что у Человека, на лицо повышенная раздражительность, переходящая в агрессию, плохой сон, это может быть вызвано дисфункцией щитовидной железы, все мы дети Чернобыля и он никуда не исчез, а как итог - узелки и прочие доброкачественные образования (о плохом не будем). Поэтому бывает, что человек страдает излишней возбудимостью нервной системы или наоборот торможением, ходит к психологам, получает стандартную лапшу и недогадывается, что проблема тривиальна. Сделал узи щитовидки, пообщался с эндокринологом, попил гармончики и полегчало. Можно и сердечко обследовать - повышенный пульс тоже отрицательно сказывается на нервной системе и сне, а еще вызывает чувство необоснованного страха...
Это, как вариант... хотя вариантов много, например синдром менеджера или синдром хронической усталости и т.д. и т.п., но с этим трудно, что-либо сделать, поэтому стоит начать с простого...

----------


## June

Люди не хотят ничего делать потому, что не знают, что нужно делать. У человека загораются глаза только тогда, когда он видит цель и знает, как до нее добраться. У большинства посетителей этого форума либо нет цели, либо она недостижима. Любое действие кажется бессмысленным, потому что оно приведет к переходу из одного плохого состояния в другое плохое состояние, возможно худшее, а этого никому не хочется. Возможно существует переход к хорошему состоянию, возможно он даже близкий и легкий, но человек его не видит. А пробовать все подряд в надежде на то, что случайно наткнешься на этот счастливый переход, не очень эффективно.

У меня есть фотоаппарат, и по разным городам земного шара я пошлялся немало, и девушек приглашал на свидание, и учился на курсах, и работал, и пробовал разные экстремальные виды спорта, и лечиться тысячу раз от тысячи болезней пробовал. Но это ни разу не сделало меня счастливым. Потому что я не знаю, куда именно мне надо идти. Что именно делать, чтобы стать счастливым. Вокруг только серость и больше ничего. Возможно выход рядом, но я его не вижу. Единственный видимый выход это смерть. Переход из состояния "ежедневная боль" в состояние "отсутствие боли".

----------


## оригами

я не собираюсь. надоело.

----------


## Snape

Гы, занятную темку воскресили  :Smile:  Я - собираюсь; собственно, не столько собираюсь, сколько давно и постоянно в процессе. Я вообще сторонник радикальных решений. Если надежды на улучшение нет - то и ждать незачем; а если хоть какая-то есть, то надо к ней идти. У меня - еще есть.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Главную решил, остались только вполне решаемые бытовые.

----------


## джеки-джек

Собираюсь решить все свои проблемы раз и на всегда суицидом.

----------


## Troumn

> Собираюсь решить все свои проблемы раз и на всегда суицидом.


 Это получается не решение, а бегство от них.

----------


## Лазарус

совсем скоро решу все проблемы одним махом

----------


## Rio

Мне пофиг, абсолютно. Я буду делать все чтобы жить, но когда все зайдет в эпический тупик - самоликвидируюсь. Лучше умереть, чем опуститься на самое дно социума.  :Wink:

----------


## Destiny

Вообще задолбался решать проблемы с нарастающим итогом. Ведь решение одной проблемы, влечет за собой две новых и от туда, откуда не ждешь.

----------


## Troumn

> Я буду делать все чтобы жить, но когда все зайдет в эпический тупик - самоликвидируюсь.


 Т.е. решать проблемы ты не собираешься, а как только их накопиться слишком много - убьёшь себя? А не легче решать проблемы по мере их поступления, чем сразу целое скопище проблем?

----------


## Балда

Долго пыталась, но видимо я настолько слабый человек, что ничего не могу решить...

----------


## Gek

> Люди не хотят ничего делать потому, что не знают, что нужно делать. У человека загораются глаза только тогда, когда он видит цель и знает, как до нее добраться. У большинства посетителей этого форума либо нет цели, либо она недостижима. Любое действие кажется бессмысленным, потому что оно приведет к переходу из одного плохого состояния в другое плохое состояние, возможно худшее, а этого никому не хочется. Возможно существует переход к хорошему состоянию, возможно он даже близкий и легкий, но человек его не видит. А пробовать все подряд в надежде на то, что случайно наткнешься на этот счастливый переход, не очень эффективно.
> 
> У меня есть фотоаппарат, и по разным городам земного шара я пошлялся немало, и девушек приглашал на свидание, и учился на курсах, и работал, и пробовал разные экстремальные виды спорта, и лечиться тысячу раз от тысячи болезней пробовал. Но это ни разу не сделало меня счастливым. Потому что я не знаю, куда именно мне надо идти. Что именно делать, чтобы стать счастливым. Вокруг только серость и больше ничего. Возможно выход рядом, но я его не вижу. Единственный видимый выход это смерть. Переход из состояния "ежедневная боль" в состояние "отсутствие боли".


 как точно сказал, даже добавить нечего!
Вот у меня сейчас как раз такой период - наконец таки увидел цель, глаза загорелись, дело за малым - её достичь))
А до этого всё было серым, скучным, безсмысленным...

----------


## Melissa

> Какой смысл заходить на форум и печатать непонятно каким пользователям, которых никогда в жизни не видел, неужели это и есть так классно. Почему то никому в голову не приходит отключить интернет, продать компьютер и телефон, и пойти работать почтальоном..


 Потому что страшно! Страшно оторваться от привычной кормушки, поменять круг друзей, продать любимый компьютер с еще более любимым интернетом. У меня именно так. Прекрасно понимаю, что кое что тянет меня вниз и по-хорошему надо бы поменять ВСЕ, но ссыкотно же. Привычное = стабильное, плохонькое, но стабильное. 
Я трусиха наверное (((

----------


## Ben

> Долго пыталась, но видимо я настолько слабый человек, что ничего не могу решить...


 слабость тут лишь в отсутствии светлой энергии... когда она появится все будет выглядеть иначе...

----------


## Darya2013

Проблемы решать не надо, на них просто нужно правильно посмотреть!

----------


## Dementiy

> Проблемы решать не надо, на них просто нужно правильно посмотреть!


 Менять свое отношение к проблеме имеет смысл только в том случае, если вы не можете с ней справиться.
Однако множество жизненных проблем решить можно (и нужно).

----------


## p9toe_nebo

Отвечу так.Сейчас я живу в Европе, уже год.Имею массу возможностей для путешествий, прогулок, развлечений и т.д...Но я одинок, весьма и очень.Все мои друзья живут в России.Здесь я пытался завести знакомства, но безрезультатно..В итоге одиночество и еще один очень весомый фактор привели меня сюда.Привели просто за тем что бы выговорится, рассказать о том что творится внутри.Мне кажется это то самое место где я могу это сделать!Поверьте, почтальонам тоже очень хочется иногда выговориться, как и всем людям..а если под пивком или под коктейльчиком так тем более!По этому люди и приходят сюда, надеясь, что их услышат, поймут..проблему не высмеют, а отнесутся к ней с полной серьезностью..На пример вот я первый раз нахожусь на подобном форуме и подобные вещи с друзьями не обсуждаю.Потому что я вроде жизнерадостный и веселый человек..от меня такого не ждут и не дождутся.По этому я тут.Я на оборот считаю, что это хорошо, что когда человеку забрели в голову дурные мысли о суициде и он прежде чем исполнить задуманное приходит сюда в надежде найти другой выход.Потому что есть желание жить, радоваться жизни, быть любимым и дарить любовь..а оставаясь сам с собой наедине только дурняк еще больше нагоняешь на себя.Так что пишите люди, все, как есть..без цензуры и притворства, так станет легче..вот это второе мое сообщение на этом форуме, а мне уже полегче.)

----------


## Rum

> Вот у занятого человека разве найдется время на то, чтобы подумать о том, как плохо.


 а если возникают более глобальные вопросы? в чём смысл жизни? этот самый смысл занятости и постоянной суеты с работой и делами? для чего мы это делаем? ожидает ли нас что-нибудь после смерти? 
просто у людей слишком много вопросов, и ничтожно мало ответов.

----------

